# The Children of Beslan



## Mr. E (Sep 2, 2007)

9-1-07 marks the third year since the start of the events that led to the deaths at the siege of Beslan.

332 innocents, half of them children, died as a result of radical Muslims taking control of a school and holding them hostage.

The terrorists knew their target was filled with innocents, that is why they chose it. May their souls burn in hell for all eternity. May their victims find peace in the afterlife after their last hours on this plane had faced such misery.

I do not know what has become of some of the victims. But I hope for the best for them. Seven- year- old Aida Sidikova was blown through the windows after the terorists bombs went off. Confused and scared, she started to climb back into the gym. The Russian sniper begged for the go- ahead to shoot her in the leg to prevent her from going back into what he thought was certain death. She got back in before he got it. Within minutes, the gym was engulfed by flames.

Miraculously, she was found a few days later huddled in one of the area hospitals. She could not speak, and did not respond to anyone around her. She pulled the blanket that covered her up to her eyes and looked out in fear even then. Her mother, last seen being forced by the terrorists into the cafeteria- which was burned to the ground, had not been found by the time Aida was discoverd.

I do not know what has happened to Aida since that time, but I hope she has gotten help.

Eleven men from Russia's elite Alpha and Vympel Counter Terrorism units died as well on September third. One has never been named. The others are,

Warrent Officer Oleg Vyacheslavovchi Loskov
Warrent Officer Denis Yevgeniyevich Pudovkin
Lieutenant Andrei Alekseyevich Turkin
Major Roman Yurievich Katasonov
Major Mikhail Borisovich Kuznetsov
Major Aleksandr Vladtinnovich Perov
Major Vyacheslav Vladimirovich Molyarov
Major Andrei Vitaliyevich Velko
Lieutenant Colonel Oleg Gennaddiviyevich Ilin
Lieutenant Colonel Dmitiri Aleksandrovich Razumovskii


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Sep 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 2, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 4, 2007)

.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 4, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Yeti (Sep 17, 2007)

.


----------

